# 2011 Altima slip control light/acceleration issues ... IT NEVER ENDS



## Zepol74 (Jan 31, 2018)

I have a 2011 Nissan Altima 2.5 S. Roughly 18 months ago the slip control light would come on at the same time as the service engine soon light. The code that showed up wad DTC P0101 -mass airflow sensor.

When this happens, the car simply won't accelerate without hesitating, lurching or nearly stalling. When this first happened I took the car to a mechanic and he said he couldn't get the problem to replicate but he cleaned the MAF and the problem seemed to be fixed.

5 months later it happened again, but this time we replaced the MAF, but the problem intermittently persisted sometimes for a day, sometimes for a week. But every time I'd take it in to a shop, I'd be told they couldn't replicate the issue, and I'd leave the shop and 10 miles down the road, it would happen again. This went on for months. 

I took it to a Nissan dealer and they reprogrammed the computer with a software update and this seemed to finally fix the issue for good.

Then today, after 8 months of no issue, the slip indicator light came on, and the car reverted to the sluggish, jerking, unable to accelerate mode. Once again, the engine code is a DTC: P0101 ... the same code Ive gotten every time. I got the parts store to exchange the MAF I had bought and I installed the new MAF this afternoon, but the problem persists.

I've taken this car to 3 different ASE certified mechanics including a Nissan dealership, and no one can tell me for sure what the ultimate problem is.

A quick Google search shows many many people posting the EXACT same issue with their NISSAN, but i have yet to see any of those forum posts get a definite answer as to how to solve the problem.

I dont have the money to take this back to a dealer and let them try different fixes until the problem is finally solved. Has anyone out there experienced this and actualy gotten a permanent solution? I'd live to be able to go to the Nissan service center armed with that information


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

This article provides a good check list
Hopefully it can help you out.

https://autoservicecosts.com/obd2-codes/p0101/


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The ECM was likely updated per Nissan technical service bulletin # NTB12-051d, which included many 2011-2012 Nissan models. The bulletin was for the included vehicles that experienced a P0101 DTC with NO drivability concerns, which is obviously not your situation (although it's still good to have the latest software program). As far as the SLIP warning light, that is a by-product of the mass air sensor issue; when the ECM detects an engine management issue, it disables the traction control system, which illuminates the warning lights for said system. 
I have heard of one person fixing this issue by unbolting the throttle body (leave the coolant lines installed) and cleaning it with throttle body cleaner, reinstalling it and erasing the code. You may or may not have to perform an idle air volume relearn afterwards. Otherwise, I would suspect a circuit issue (broken or shorted wire in the mass air sensor circuit or, possibly, a bad throttle body. The thing to do would be to download a factory service manual (or at least the engine control chapter) for your vehicle and perform the diagnostics for code P0101, which would include the circuit checks. You would think that one of the technicians would have done this previously, but often I find some auto techs or mechanics just don't want to do the work that goes beyond simply replacing the usual suspect parts.


----------



## Tonilynn626 (Oct 21, 2019)

I am having the same issue did you find a solution? I have tried the same thing u posted already i have also read something about the wheel speed sensor however i dont have money to be fixing something that might not be the issue so any information would help i would appreciate it thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

OP hasn't posted since Feb 2018, so I don't think you'll hear back from him.


----------



## josnissan (Nov 4, 2019)

hi everyone, I'm having the exact same issue with my 13 Nissan Altima.. i clean out the MAF every time for a TEMPORARY fix.. i did some major research and it looks like its the tumble control valve stuck open.. the guy that had the same problem ended up replacing the manifold. I get the same codes i already changed the MAF and still gives me the same problem with the same light.. I'm posting this incase someone is looking for possible answers.. I'll post an update once i get mine "fixed".. also, I'm getting a code which indicates faulty speed pully and pressure control solenoid.


----------



## Roburt (Aug 18, 2020)

josnissan said:


> hi everyone, I'm having the exact same issue with my 13 Nissan Altima.. i clean out the MAF every time for a TEMPORARY fix.. i did some major research and it looks like its the tumble control valve stuck open.. the guy that had the same problem ended up replacing the manifold. I get the same codes i already changed the MAF and still gives me the same problem with the same light.. I'm posting this incase someone is looking for possible answers.. I'll post an update once i get mine "fixed".. also, I'm getting a code which indicates faulty speed pully and pressure control solenoid.


Were you able to get it fixed?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Zepol74 said:


> I have a 2011 Nissan Altima 2.5 S. Roughly 18 months ago the slip control light would come on at the same time as the service engine soon light. The code that showed up wad DTC P0101 -mass airflow sensor.
> 
> When this happens, the car simply won't accelerate without hesitating, lurching or nearly stalling. When this first happened I took the car to a mechanic and he said he couldn't get the problem to replicate but he cleaned the MAF and the problem seemed to be fixed.
> 
> ...


Inspect the harness connector pins at the MAF for any oxidation. The harness is a shielded cable; insure that the shielding is well grounded. Also insure that the cable is away from any high voltage source like ignition. Check the charging system to insure there's no high voltage coming out of the alternator. There may be a major intake system vacuum leak. To check the intake system for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be 21 InHg. If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## Evalena mendez (May 17, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> The ECM was likely updated per Nissan technical service bulletin # NTB12-051d, which included many 2011-2012 Nissan models. The bulletin was for the included vehicles that experienced a P0101 DTC with NO drivability concerns, which is obviously not your situation (although it's still good to have the latest software program). As far as the SLIP warning light, that is a by-product of the mass air sensor issue; when the ECM detects an engine management issue, it disables the traction control system, which illuminates the warning lights for said system.
> I have heard of one person fixing this issue by unbolting the throttle body (leave the coolant lines installed) and cleaning it with throttle body cleaner, reinstalling it and erasing the code. You may or may not have to perform an idle air volume relearn afterwards. Otherwise, I would suspect a circuit issue (broken or shorted wire in the mass air sensor circuit or, possibly, a bad throttle body. The thing to do would be to download a factory service manual (or at least the engine control chapter) for your vehicle and perform the diagnostics for code P0101, which would include the circuit checks. You would think that one of the technicians would have done this previously, but often I find some auto techs or mechanics just don't want to do the work that goes beyond simply replacing the usual suspect parts.


----------



## Natalie:) (Jul 7, 2021)

I have been getting the P0101 code for 4years now I have replaced the MAF sensor multiple times and my check engine soon light still comes on whenever it pleases giving that same code, now I also have a traction control light that comes on and does not allow my 2011 nissan altima to accelerate past 40mph or it will jerk, stall or keep shutting off, I tried using the traction control off button but my traction control will still illuminate with the off button still pressed on. Throughout all this chaos I am still only getting the same code P0101 my mechanic thinks I need to have my MAF sensor flashed which he thinks may reset it, I am not sure what that means or if it will work, any suggestions?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Natalie:) said:


> I have been getting the P0101 code for 4years now I have replaced the MAF sensor multiple times and my check engine soon light still comes on whenever it pleases giving that same code, now I also have a traction control light that comes on and does not allow my 2011 nissan altima to accelerate past 40mph or it will jerk, stall or keep shutting off


The MAF itself is almost _never_ responsible for P0101's. Parts stores sell tons of needless MAF's that way, but the most common causes are PCV Valves, dirty Throttle Bodies, bad A/F Sensors, or ECM firmware that needs an upgrade. There are bulletins for ECM repros due to P0101 for probably half the Nissan line, and your '11 Altie happens to be one of them. Here's a link to the bulletin:



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/MC-10119172-9999.pdf


----------



## glial142 (Sep 30, 2021)

This is absolutely true what vstar is saying. I had the same problem for years replaced the maf sensor twice but then the antislip light would come on and my car would jerk. This happened just this month so now the problem is serious enough where I had to get answers. The main problem I have found is that there are not enough mechanics that want to diagnose the problem just change parts. I had asked my mechanic to check if there was a leak in the system he was adamant that It was the ecm ,and wanted to replace it. Its not like I wasn't going to pay him to put the system under vacuum. He would not do it I finally found an old school mechanic that checked the car out well. It turned out to be a few problems.
1.PCV valve stuck in open position.
2.Throttle body very dirty.
3. Ground wire burnt and needed to be replaced.
These fixes appear to have corrected my five year dilemma with this problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## babylevii (Oct 14, 2021)

I had the same issue, same P101 code - 2011 Altima. I went to about 4 or 5 different shops, they pinpointed the MAF but replacing it only fixed the problem temporarily. I went to the dealership, they told me the same thing, to replace MAF. So replaced it again, but the problem persisted. I went to another Nissan dealership in a different city, thank GOD for this mechanic who helped me. Sorry, but I don't remember the exact issue they fixed, but it was something having to do with cleaning the fuel injection pump or fuel system. Sorry I can't remember exactly, but he said without performing the cleaning, the problem will always come back. 2 years later still no issues!!  Thanks to SAM at Riverside NISSAN


----------



## Cmm1787 (12 mo ago)

babylevii said:


> I had the same issue, same P101 code - 2011 Altima. I went to about 4 or 5 different shops, they pinpointed the MAF but replacing it only fixed the problem temporarily. I went to the dealership, they told me the same thing, to replace MAF. So replaced it again, but the problem persisted. I went to another Nissan dealership in a different city, thank GOD for this mechanic who helped me. Sorry, but I don't remember the exact issue they fixed, but it was something having to do with cleaning the fuel injection pump or fuel system. Sorry I can't remember exactly, but he said without performing the cleaning, the problem will always come back. 2 years later still no issues!!  Thanks to SAM at Riverside NISSAN






I am also having the same problem doesn't happen all the time but happens alot more than. It used too I haven't read all of the posts yet but can anyone tell me what's wrong with it....


----------



## Cmm1787 (12 mo ago)

2011 Nissan altima 2.5s


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Cmm1787 said:


> I haven't read all of the posts yet but can anyone tell me what's wrong with it....


Read my post above. There's a very good chance your car just needs an update to the ECM firmware.


----------



## Cmm1787 (12 mo ago)

Zepol74 said:


> I have a 2011 Nissan Altima 2.5 S. Roughly 18 months ago the slip control light would come on at the same time as the service engine soon light. The code that showed up wad DTC P0101 -mass airflow sensor.
> 
> When this happens, the car simply won't accelerate without hesitating, lurching or nearly stalling. When this first happened I took the car to a mechanic and he said he couldn't get the problem to replicate but he cleaned the MAF and the problem seemed to be fixed.
> 
> ...



I also have a 2011 nissian altima 2.5 s and this issue has been happening with mine. Same code same everything what do I do


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Cmm1787 said:


> I also have a 2011 nissian altima 2.5 s and this issue has been happening with mine. Same code same everything what do I do


Read my post above. There's a very good chance your car just needs an update to the ECM firmware.


----------



## Texascarguy (9 mo ago)

I too was having issues with my 2011 Altima 3.5 with 160K miles. It was displaying the squiggly lines (traction control) and check engine light, vehicle going into limp mode. Also the P010 code and everyone one saying it was MAF sensor, changed that out but to no avail. After reading many posts about causes and fixes I saw two that recommended cleaning the throttle body. As instructed I left the battery connected, removed throttle body but left hoses and wires connected. With the ignition on accessory position and gear shift in drive (do not try to start) my wife held the pedal down to open the throttle blade while I gently cleaned with throttle body cleaner. Put it back together and have about 1K miles on it. No lights or codes. Idles great, hope it works for you.


----------



## DHans551 (8 mo ago)

I had this problem for the past two years. Until it came to a point last week where the traction control light would come on every time I idled at a light then not accelerate past 2,500rmp. It even got so bad to where the car engine would die while idling sometimes even. Took it to a few mechanics and got advice saying it could be the Maf Sensor or car software needed an update. 
Tofay I thoroughly cleaned the throttle body ( which was super dirty and now she runs better then it has in years and the problem is gone. Just make sure you do a correct throttle relearn afterwards.


----------



## domnickjerron (6 mo ago)

i dont have money to be fixing something that might not be the issue so any information would help i would appreciate it thank you
Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin​


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First thing to do is describe in detail your actual problem(s). Next perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.


----------



## balmrmartin (4 mo ago)

The bulletin was for the included vehicles that experienced a P0101 DTC with NO drivability concerns, which is obviously not your situation (although it's still good to have the latest software program). As far as the SLIP warning light, that is a by-product of the mass air sensor issue; when the ECM detects an engine management issue, it disables the traction control system, which illuminates the warning lights for said system.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

balmrmartin said:


> As far as the SLIP warning light, that is a by-product of the mass air sensor issue; when the ECM detects an engine management issue, it disables the traction control system, which illuminates the warning lights for said system.


You're correct that it's a byproduct, but the whole TC system isn't disabled, all the basic ABS functions will still work. The lights are caused by a C1130 code in the ABS, thrown because the engine (ECM) stops sending an RPM signal to the rest of the car when the P0101 occurs. On older models it will often be accompanied by a P0725 in the transmission, causing the tranny to go "limp" along with the engine. Both codes will clear themselves once the codes in the engine are resolved.

It's important to understand that P0101 is _not_ a "flatline" or "hard" code for the MAF. It's basically an "irrationality" code telling you there's something nonsensical in the induction signals but the ECM can't figure out exactly what. To that extent, it's a "catchall" for anything the ECM can't fathom. To repeat what I said on page 1, the MAF itself is almost _never_ responsible. Parts stores sell tons of needless MAF's that way, but the most common causes are sticky PCV Valves, dirty Throttle Bodies, bad A/F Sensors (front O2's), or ECM firmware that needs an upgrade. There are bulletins for ECM reprogramming due to P0101 for probably half the Nissan line.


----------

